# Dropped the hammer on a MONSTER today!



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, that's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

You do know that monster stuff is bad for you. :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That can is exactly why I've been saying for years that we need to reduce the amount of pesticides we are spraying. I've already gone and dropped a pallet of kryptonium-sulfate in the area to help the struggling survivors​with their mineral deficiency. Hopefully it isn't too little too late.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> You do know that monster stuff is bad for you. :mrgreen:


Thanks, mom. Lol jk. I actually don't drink the stuff. I've actually even given up soda recently, but my coffee intake has gone up a lot.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry, I wasn't trying to preach.......chasing monsters can be addictive both literally and figuratively. 
I gave up the pop 25 years ago. Best thing I ever did. And I was terrible, 8-10 a day.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> Sorry, I wasn't trying to preach.......chasing monsters can be addictive both literally and figuratively.
> I gave up the pop 25 years ago. Best thing I ever did. And I was terrible, 8-10 a day.


Sounds like me. I was a Pepsi, Coke, and Mountain Dew fiend. Probably drank more of those combined beverages than I have water in my lifetime. Oh, and they washed down a lot of cheeseburgers and fries. I finally decided if I wanted to be healthy enough to still be hunting in a couple decades I better clean up my act. I'm finally getting to the point where I don't really crave the bad stuff too much anymore.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

BUMP!


----------

